# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Sarışınlar Barı

## ceyda

Kör bir adam yanlışlıkla Bayanlar Barına girer. Bara doğru ilerler ve bir içki ısmarlar. Biraz oturup, içkisini yudumladıktan sonra barmene seslenir: "Hey, bir sarışın fıkrası duymak ister misin?" Birden bar, bomba düşmüş gibi sessizleşir. Kör adamın yanında oturan kadın, tok bir sesle: "Hey bayım," der "bu fıkrayı anlatmadan önce bilmeniz gereken beş şey var. Birincisi, barmen sarışın bir kız. İkincisi kapı görevlisi sarışın bir kadın. Üçüncüsü, ben 1.90 boyunda karatede siyah kuşaklı bir sarışınım. Dördücüsü, sağınızda oturan kadın profesyonel bir halterci ve sarışın. Beşincisi, benim yanımda oturan kadın profesyonel güreşçi ve sarışın. Yine de bu fıkrayı anlatmak istiyor musunuz?" Kör adam bir kaç saniye düşünür, sonra başını sallar: "Hayır, hiç sanmıyorum. Beş defa anlatamam."

----------

